

WebGL cloud animation - hamstah
http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/cloudglobe

======
jpxxx
Is it supposed to look... bad? Mine has smeary day-glo textures with green
stipple.

Mac 10.8.2, on Safari/Firefox/Chrome.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don't know if we're seeing the same thing or not, but mine looks OK?

Chrome on Windows 7: <http://imgur.com/QeQdQ>

Chrome on OS X Mountain Lion: <http://cl.ly/image/3z3E3v2d3B0e>

If this is what you see, there's nothing wrong with it. You're seeing the
"smearing" of the clouds because they're moving - the time graph is at the
bottom (not very intuitive at all!).

~~~
jpxxx
No, mine is definitely super screwed up then.

Edit: <http://grab.by/gkou>

------
joeld42
Nice work! Looks great.

